
On Modal Messages and User Experience - epsylon
http://www.slideshare.net/dsimov/euroia-2015-on-messages
======
anon4
Serendipitously, on the third slide, slideshare popped up some dialog about a
feature which I just closed immediately out of habit.

~~~
egeozcan
Here is a screenshot of the dialog
[http://i.imgur.com/8mldN68.png](http://i.imgur.com/8mldN68.png)

The fix to this one would be to use something non-blocking, I guess.

------
herge
One big problem that modal dialogs help with is time spent permission
checking, which the presenter hints at with his file viewer trying to access
X:\Office\HR Management.

Let's say you have a list of things you can view, but you can only delete some
of them (following some business logic about permissions, say). Do you provide
a delete button on each of the items on the list, then show an error message
for the items for which the user cannot delete and tried to? Do you spend a
long time rendering the page to check the permissions of every item?

------
LukeB_UK
_both 12 /05/14 and 2014-05-12 mean 12 may 2014_

Except they don't always, it depends where you are. In the USA 12/05/14 means
5th of December.

~~~
elthran
I believe you might mean 5th December

~~~
LukeB_UK
Yep, thanks. I brainfarted. Fixed now.

